# Thoughts on using wrist sling instead of finger sling?



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I've never liked finger slings...maybe it's my paranoia but I can't find that sweet spot between "cutting off circulation" and "confident my bow won't go flying". My old coach didn't have a problem with it as I rest two fingers on the riser and have not had an issue with clenching. New one felt strongly that I'm missing out on the final component of my shot cycle by not getting that free fall swing.

Thoughts on this? Should I suck it up now and get used to a finger sling?


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

The shoelace style finger sling tightens as you pull against it (whereas the CR style with plastic tubes hold the sling tight - sort of), so it should be secure. Since I'm too lazy to tie the sling every time I shoot, I have sewn the loop together and made it of paracord. I find it comfortable and secure (I pull against it after puttinng it around the bow.) 

Alternatively, you can go with the Korean-style hybrid sling, which goes around the wrist, but the other end goes around the thumb rather than back to the wrist.


----------



## for3stpuppy (Mar 1, 2017)

I used to use a finger sling all the time and did pretty well, now I am shooting with a wrist sling and I will never go back to finger. Yes, you have to find the most comfortable position for it, but once you know where that set position is it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

for3stpuppy said:


> I used to use a finger sling all the time and did pretty well, now I am shooting with a wrist sling and I will never go back to finger. Yes, you have to find the most comfortable position for it, but once you know where that set position is it's smooth sailing.


the twenty plus years I shot a recurve I always used a wrist sling why? my first coach suggested it and in 95 or so, I was given a sling made by Coach Morin of Canada and that is all I ever used from then on. Al Henderson's book explains why the wrist sling was better. I agreed with that


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

How about my favorite: a wrist-to-finger sling?

http://www.k1-archery.com/Accessories/Slings/K1-Perfect-SlingThing-214.html


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

MJAnderson68 said:


> New one felt strongly that I'm missing out on the final component of my shot cycle by not getting that free fall swing.


The free fall swing is just style points. Don't obsess over it. It's only useful for feedback about how your shot _went_.



MJAnderson68 said:


> Thoughts on this? Should I suck it up now and get used to a finger sling?


It's probably wise to every once in a while plan a practice day for experiments. "What happens if I try this?" Try some new equipment (sight aperture, weights), some different tuning settings (brace height, etc), try some bad form to see what the arrow's response is (so you can debug that quickly during a tournament). On experimentation day, try a wrist sling. See if it helps _you_. Either way, you'll have the question answered for _you_, and you'll have gained the experience.

Between a finger sling and a wrist sling, I tried both. They both held the bow up fine, but one of them got into my head so I was always thinking about the sling. So I shoot the other one. 

-T


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

There is another choice. I agree about finger slings. They work but can be uncomfortable. To me a wrist sling just feels better. I shoot a lot of 3d and both a finger or a wrist sling are a nuisance. A compound bow paracord sling is what I use instead of either a standard finger or wrist sling. A stiff paracord or leather sling works best and it is easy to just slide the hand up from underneath.


----------



## ITOXO (Feb 13, 2005)

for3stpuppy said:


> I used to use a finger sling all the time and did pretty well, now I am shooting with a wrist sling and I will never go back to finger. Yes, you have to find the most comfortable position for it, but once you know where that set position is it's smooth sailing.


What he said. Correctly adjusted a wrist sling gives you confidence the bow is secure is comfortable and eliminates the messing around with a finger sling. You can concentrate on the shot without distraction.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

You just have to make sure the wrist sling isnt too big. I found the one I had was too big and hooked under my grip and did weird things sometimes. I couldn't be bothered to shorten it so I stuck to finger sling. I would say that the wrist sling is more comfy though.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks all. Might try that combo thing from K1.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Wrist sling has worked okay for Butch for a while now. LOL


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

I have used both. Currently, I am using a finger sling but may decide to go back. It really is a personal preference. I am not sure if there is proof either way which one helps accuracy more. 

But I will say that I never dropped my bow with a wrist sling. I have a couple times with the finger sling. I find myself having to tighten the finger sling between every shot, especially the thumb. The knuckle on my thumb doesn't seem to keep the finger sling as tight as it needs to be.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Or if you're handy you could make your own:

http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4281


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

A modified shoestring finger sling might work also. You attach it around the thumb and wrist and it lays across the back of the hand passing between the index and middle finger. Used this style when the daughter had some wrist issues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

All I use is abow mounted wrist sling! Can't lose it, easy to adjust, by the time you bow is doing that flying free fall act the arrow is gone.


----------



## fraxff (Nov 17, 2005)

I use a shoelace one that cinches on my wrist, up the back of my hand, and around to the thumb. I just played around with the rope until I had a set of knots that worked well. I started using it with a compound because I didn't like the weight of the bow pulling on my fingers, but now I prefer it on a recurve as well.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I hate finger slings so I made myself a wrist sling that works just fine for me. In concept it is very similar to this product: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cr-wrist-sling.html


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

camperjim said:


> There is another choice. I agree about finger slings. They work but can be uncomfortable. To me a wrist sling just feels better. I shoot a lot of 3d and both a finger or a wrist sling are a nuisance. A compound bow paracord sling is what I use instead of either a standard finger or wrist sling. A stiff paracord or leather sling works best and it is easy to just slide the hand up from underneath.





arrowchucker222 said:


> All I use is abow mounted wrist sling! Can't lose it, easy to adjust, by the time you bow is doing that flying free fall act the arrow is gone.


I think you are revering to a bow sling:









Trouble with those is, when mounted to the stabilizer bushing below the grip, the forward balanced Olympic recurve bow will go upside down in a very wrong way when you really let go of it.
I had an archer proclaim "my-bow-doesn't-do-that", and after showing him the video of him grabbing the bow after the shot he understood why.


----------

